
PostmarketOS // PinePhone CE available for pre-order - ollieparanoid
https://postmarketos.org/blog/2020/07/15/pinephone-ce-preorder/
======
AsyncAwait
These are exciting times. It's encouraging to see this among all the waves of
new devices that restrict what one can do with their own hardware.

I feel like there's a silent war on general purpose computing, (in the sense
of having open, non AppStore platforms, ability to boot other OSes etc.), so
these efforts are very important in my opinion.

I already have an earlier revision, but pre-ordered this as well both to have
a "daily driver" device and a secondary one for more risky tinkering and to
support the projects involved, (PINE64, postmarketOS).

I feel like GNU/Linux on smartphones is where the excitement currently is if
you want to see rapid improvement on an open platform in the hacker spirit of
early Linux desktop. There are daily builds with major, visible improvements,
excellent geeky community, lots of potential on this frontier.

One major recent improvement is that battery life is now on par with most
mainstream smartphones, (with the modem disabled much, much longer even).

